# ADA Shower question



## curtis2kul (Sep 14, 2008)

Im in jam on the current job im on. I know we have to within the 38"-48" range for the shower controls. The one peice shower assembly i have from bradley is just to big to stay in the measurements. It will be about a 1" away from the required grab bar to be code compliant. Do you think the diverter valve would have to be in the 38-48 range also or just the actual shower control? 

Thankss


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

curtis2kul said:


> Im in jam on the current job im on. I know we have to within the 38"-48" range for the shower controls. The one peice shower assembly i have from bradley is just to big to stay in the measurements. It will be about a 1" away from the required grab bar to be code compliant. Do you think the diverter valve would have to be in the 38-48 range also or just the actual shower control?
> 
> Thankss


you can be like 27 inches from the finished side wall. That should give you plenty of room to do whatever.


----------



## mongo (Jun 26, 2010)

A diverter is part of the controls. It must be in the required area.


----------

